# WANTED/NEED: thai laugher hen



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello. I know this might sound superficial but its not cuz im trying to save a rare breed of pigeon. Well my white thai laugher pigeon male lost his gf. Ultimatly, he got anger management probs cuz he will peck my hand hard, flap his wings, fight with another diff pigeon male. i try to hold him or pet him so he wont feel lonely. Absolutly not is his behavior. he does coos towards the wild pigeons coming to feed n the backhard but they r a diff breed and if they cross breed, babies will not sing n laugh like daddy. they other male (diff breed) found his gf n brought her home n live happily here. I dont know who she belonged to but she is happy here n flies free to keep strong wings for sneaky cats n desperate hawks haha.

i hear about adopting not buying thats y i was wondering if n e of u got a white thai laugher pigeon hen. Ill take her in even if she came in a wheel chair or no feet, or too old to make u fortune$ from ur pigeon biz.i know recession, unemployment n thanksgiving is coming soon so good always outcums the bad....

cheers


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a small breeding group of Laughers and could put you on the list for s squeaker if you are interested. If yes, please email me.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

hi thnk u soooooooo much. i was about 2 give up cuz i feel sad 4 my bird n im sure he sad 2 n mad cuz he became mad n pecks me hard when i feed him....btw, how much total? i live near uc merced area in planada ca usa 95365

i been scamed b4 2!


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

poops, i did it again....4got 2 ask, watts type of sqeeker pigeon breed is that? watt colo is it? 
i really need a thai laugher hen 4 my thai laugher male. its been 3yrs 2 find her so far


----------

